# Breeding Orange Baboon..



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

omg this was hard lol i put my mm male in what i though was a female i was 80% sure i poped him into her tank he wasnt to hard to catch but opening her tub i was pooing myself lol i left the tub in there he was drumming around the place and then starting climbing the stick to her web and she was drumming back it was cute but i dont think the male got long left in him now coz he didnt blance well 1st time he fell back down coz he was backing away from he to get her out the web then he went back up and tryed again this time it looked better im not 100% sure he mated well it was 12pm now so i though ill leave him in there till he come to the door no way im putting my hand back in there... well he started climbing the stick again but i went to bed (i know i shouldnt left him in there) well i dont know if they bred but ill expect anything i got him out this morning he was by the door he was up on his legs trying to bite me lol but he is saved and she could been bred not sure. but how hard would u say it was?


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

P.murinus are considered one of the easiest species to breed. Assuming that the female is matured, then I'd suggest the breeding was likely succesful. It's sometimes recommended to try a few days later again, but watch closely. If they did breed, she may breed again, but may also be more defensive against the male. ie, don't go to bed this second time. Watch them, or you may have fed her, rather than mating her.

_*EDIT:*_ Oh, Orange Baboon, not an OBT... *hem*

Well, the advice still stands, just not the OBT related comments


----------



## Gomjaba (May 25, 2009)

Good luck ..


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Phobia, are you having a blonde moment?
OBT = Orange Baboon Tarantula = P. murinus

Put him in again or leave him in there for a few days unless you have a number of females or intend sending him out to other people.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Im not having a pop here but next time u mate a T its probably best if u make sure the female is 100% female otherwise u will end up in a T war lol.

Yea OBT stands for Orange Baboon Tarantula aka P.murinus RCF


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

Poxicator said:


> Phobia, are you having a blonde moment?
> OBT = Orange Baboon Tarantula = P. murinus
> 
> Put him in again or leave him in there for a few days unless you have a number of females or intend sending him out to other people.





selina20 said:


> Im not having a pop here but next time u mate a T its probably best if u make sure the female is 100% female otherwise u will end up in a T war lol.
> 
> Yea OBT stands for Orange Baboon Tarantula aka P.murinus RCF



:yeahright:

At first I assumed Orange Baboon to be "Orange Baboon Tarantula", aka "Usambara Mountain Variant", "Mombassa Starburst"... _Pterinochilus murinus_.

However, was it on here recently where a topic rolled out about an "Orange Baboon" that wasn't an OBT, but a _Tapinauchenius gigas _or something similar...

My initial certainty melted away and I was like "Oh, he means _Tapinauchenius sp._"

If indeed OBT was meant, I stand entirely beside my pre-editted original reply... 

:war:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

ph0bia said:


> :yeahright:
> 
> At first I assumed Orange Baboon to be "Orange Baboon Tarantula", aka "Usambara Mountain Variant", "Mombassa Starburst"... _Pterinochilus murinus_.
> 
> ...


Lol OBT does mean P.murinus RCF.


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

selina20 said:


> Lol OBT does mean P.murinus RCF.


I know that! :blowup:

What I mean is, people call OBT's OBT's. They call T.gigas "Orange Baboon".
I first thought he was talking about OBTs, but then when I realised he'd written "Orange Baboon" and saw it wasn't the same poster who was enquiring about OBT breeding (http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/spiders-inverts/388862-my-obt-now-adult.html) I thought, "Oh, maybe he doesn't mean OBT".


:blahblah:* PEOPLE!!! USE SCIENTIFIC NAMES!!!* :rant2:

My head hurts!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

ph0bia said:


> I know that! :blowup:
> 
> What I mean is, people call OBT's OBT's. They call T.gigas "Orange Baboon".
> I first thought he was talking about OBTs, but then when I realised he'd written "Orange Baboon" and saw it wasn't the same poster who was enquiring about OBT breeding (http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/spiders-inverts/388862-my-obt-now-adult.html) I thought, "Oh, maybe he doesn't mean OBT".
> ...


People will never always use scientific names its the same in the reptile world also.


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

selina20 said:


> People will never always use scientific names its the same in the reptile world also.


With reptiles it's a bit different... But still, if you're breeding, surely you know the scientific names??

This thread is making me cry...


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

ph0bia said:


> With reptiles it's a bit different... But still, if you're breeding, surely you know the scientific names??
> 
> This thread is making me cry...


Why is it different??????????

I find its easier to learn the scientific names straight off. 

Also a lot of pet shops dont use the scientific names so the beginners that buy their 1st T arent to know.

I think u are taking it a touch to personnally.


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

i dont know how to spell the latin names let alone say them, he is a orange spider when i brought her it say orange baboon i was sure that it was female and alot of people sed to try anyway so i did, i did get alot of intrested from pm about him but coz i cant remember the last molt and how old he is it wasnt any good info to people. i only went to bed coz i had to get up at 5am so 12pm was late and i wasnt putting my hands in the tank incase she comes after me. 
will he make another sprem web now? or will he be ready to mate more i dont fancy trying it again incase he dont come by the door for me.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

zoe6660 said:


> i dont know how to spell the latin names let alone say them, he is a orange spider when i brought her it say orange baboon i was sure that it was female and alot of people sed to try anyway so i did, i did get alot of intrested from pm about him but coz i cant remember the last molt and how old he is it wasnt any good info to people. i only went to bed coz i had to get up at 5am so 12pm was late and i wasnt putting my hands in the tank incase she comes after me.
> will he make another sprem web now? or will he be ready to mate more i dont fancy trying it again incase he dont come by the door for me.


I would give him a rest and try perhaps in a week after hes sperm webbed. Tbh if he was ready to get out he probably did the deed.


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

Poxicator said:


> Phobia, are you having a blonde moment?
> OBT = Orange Baboon Tarantula = P. murinus
> 
> Put him in again or leave him in there for a few days unless you have a number of females or intend sending him out to other people.


she is in a exo terra tank the ones with the door open on the front, i dont fancy trying again it was scary the 1st time lol


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

selina20 said:


> I would give him a rest and try perhaps in a week after hes sperm webbed. Tbh if he was ready to get out he probably did the deed.


okay thanks.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

zoe6660 said:


> she is in a exo terra tank the ones with the door open on the front, i dont fancy trying again it was scary the 1st time lol


My bad listen to Pete as he has had sacs off his pairing lol.


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

Not taking it personally, I'm actually joking a little, except for the head hurting 

I mean, pinktoe is far more vague than, say, Bearded Dragon. Different colourmorphs of Beardies exist, but they're all essentially the same care regimen, no?


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

ph0bia said:


> Not taking it personally, I'm actually joking a little, except for the head hurting
> 
> I mean, pinktoe is far more vague than, say, Bearded Dragon. Different colourmorphs of Beardies exist, but they're all essentially the same care regimen, no?


*passes phobia the paracetamol and a box of tissues*


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

garlicpickle said:


> *passes phobia the paracetamol and a box of tissues*


Thank you *sniffs and blows nose*

Good luck with the breeding though!


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

there should be little orange devils everywhere in a few months.

I just wish my P. fasciata would get it on :devil:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

ph0bia said:


> Not taking it personally, I'm actually joking a little, except for the head hurting
> 
> I mean, pinktoe is far more vague than, say, Bearded Dragon. Different colourmorphs of Beardies exist, but they're all essentially the same care regimen, no?


No but if u said a gecko theres a whole range of them same as kingsnake and ratsnake.


----------



## Gomjaba (May 25, 2009)

Sorry for a stupid offtopic question : what the heck does RCF mean :blush:


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

selina20 said:


> No but if u said a gecko theres a whole range of them same as kingsnake and ratsnake.


True, but that's like saying "tarantula", not "Redknee". 



Gomjaba said:


> Sorry for a stupid offtopic question : what the heck does RCF mean :blush:


*R*ed *C*olour *F*orm


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Gomjaba said:


> Sorry for a stupid offtopic question : what the heck does RCF mean :blush:


Red Color Form hun : victory:


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

ph0bia said:


> :yeahright:
> 
> At first I assumed Orange Baboon to be "Orange Baboon Tarantula", aka "Usambara Mountain Variant", "Mombassa Starburst"... _Pterinochilus murinus_.
> 
> ...


T. gigas is known as an orange or red tree spider by some. Its not a baboon and doesnt come from Africa or even Old World, its from French Guiana.

/me thinks Phobia is having a retro sesh.


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

Poxicator said:


> T. gigas is known as an orange or red tree spider by some. Its not a baboon and doesnt come from Africa or even Old World, its from French Guiana.
> 
> /me thinks Phobia is having a retro sesh.


I could very well be... Call the men in white coats... I am _gone_... :help:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

ph0bia said:


> I could very well be... Call the men in white coats... I am _gone_... :help:


That was a long time coming :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

Basically, this entire topic confused me a *LOT*... Ironic that my original post was correct and it was me self-correcting something that didn't need it that started all this... *_sigh_* Well, okay... let's move on.


----------



## DazedLewis (Aug 21, 2008)

selina20 said:


> No but if u said a gecko theres a whole range of them same as kingsnake and ratsnake.


No one into reptiles uses such vague terms as that... if they do they get corrected/flamed :lol2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

DazedLewis said:


> No one into reptiles uses such vague terms as that... if they do they get corrected/flamed :lol2:


Dont they?????

Iv seen in numerous places rat snake for sale or kingsnake for sale : victory:


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

Yeah, same; but not on here I guess... they do usually get shot down. 
Same as those in the classifieds who don't put up photos...

And we're tangenting! I must cut down on this...


----------



## DazedLewis (Aug 21, 2008)

ph0bia said:


> Yeah, same; but not on here I guess... they do usually get shot down.
> Same as those in the classifieds who don't put up photos...
> 
> And we're tangenting! I must cut down on this...


Nearly as annoying is when they dont put up a price :lol2:

*encourages tangent*


----------

